# Kapverden - brauche alles an Infos!



## Lofotfisch (31. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

fliege im Mai auf die Kapverden. Natürlich möchte ich dort auch angeln! Hauptsächlich vom Strand aus, - aber ev. auch einmal Hochseefischen... Kann das Hochseefischen auch vor Ort gebucht werden? - Und was kostet der Spaß???
Kann mir jemand Tipps geben über gute "Spots" und die Zielfische? Was für Köder / Material benötige ich? Gibt es irgendwelche (bürokratischen) Bestimmungen oder Regeln?

Ich dank Euch schon mal!
Grüße
Georg


----------



## Mantafahrer (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kapverden - brauche alles an Infos!*

Guckst Du hier:

Big Game - Fishing


----------



## ThomasL (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kapverden - brauche alles an Infos!*

Hallo Lofotfisch

War vor ein paar Jahren auch mal auf den Kapverden, auch auf dem Boot von Berno Niebuhr vom obigen Link. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Es dürfte aber schwierig sein, dort einfach kurzfristig was zu buchen.

Wie's mit der Uferangelei aussieht, habe ich keine Ahnung.


----------



## saily (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kapverden - brauche alles an Infos!*

Hallo Georg,

bitte schreib doch mal auf welche Insel du  willst. Diese
sind nämlich höchst unterschiedlich.

Übers Uferfischen kann ich dir leider nicht allzuviel sagen. Ich
habe aber zumindest auf Sal einen Bekannten, der mir davon
abgeraten hat. Der Strand auf Sal ist feinsandig und fast frei
von Felsen und Strukturen und dementsprechend nicht sehr fischreich. Dafür kannst du dort mit kleinen Booten von Fischern für 50-100 Euro rausfahren zum Wahoo- oder 
Bottomfishing. Das sind aber wirklich Fischerboote und du mußt absolut seefest sein - das Meer um Cabo Verde ist 
sehr rau! 

Im Mai bist du dort zur allerbesten Marlin-Zeit  im wahrscheinlich derzeit besten Blue Marlin Revier der Welt. In Sal gibt es auch einen Anbieter fürs Big Game - die Insel ist
aber nicht so gut zum Marlinfischen geeignet. Deshalb ist auch
das Big-Game-Zentrum auf Sao Vicente in Mindelo. Dort gibt es inzwischen einige verschiedene Anbieter. Die meisten davon
sind aber schon Monate vorher komplett ausgebucht für April/Mai! Die Kosten liegen pro Tag und Boot zwischen 650 und 1200 Euro.  Ein Bekannter von mir hat vor kurzem ein neues Boot von den Kanaren nach Mindelo verlegt - er dürfte
der Einzige sein, bei dem du noch was kriegen könntest.

Wenn du weitere Fragen hast oder Kontaktdaten brauchst
melde dich hier oder schreib mir ne PN. 

Tight lines

Franz

P.S. - im April bin ich selber wieder da - ich zähl schon die Tage!#6


----------



## Roosterfish (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kapverden - brauche alles an Infos!*

Auch immer eine Empfehlung wert:

Peter Döbler und seine "Bibiche":


http://bluemarlinmindelo.tripod.com/angeln.htm

Gruss
Roosterfish


----------



## saily (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kapverden - brauche alles an Infos!*

Hi Rooster,

Peter Döbler hat schon letzte Saison nicht mehr auf
Cabo Verde gefischt und lebt meines Wissens nach wieder
in Hamburg.

Die "Bebiche" hat ein Deutscher gekauft. Er heißt Ferdi und
führt das Charterunternehmen weiter. Das Boot ist ne 31er
Bertram und schon sehr alt. Das tut der Fängigkeit aber keinen
Abbruch. Sie ist das günstigste Boot mit 650 Charterpreis.
Es gibt auch ne Homepage einfach ferdi+kapverden googeln.

Gruß

Franz


----------



## Roosterfish (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kapverden - brauche alles an Infos!*

Hallo Saily,

vielen Dank für das Update. Hatte ich noch nicht mitgekommen, dass Peter Döbler wieder in Hamburg ist.
Dann hat sich mein Beitrag aber zumindest für mich gelohnt.

Gruss
Roosterfish


----------



## Lofotfisch (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kapverden - brauche alles an Infos!*

Hallo,

Danke zunächst mal für die informativen Antworten!!! Da die Frage aufkam auf welcher Insel ich verweile...  Mache einen Rundtripp, Start in Boa Vista, Sao Tiago, Fogo und zu guter letzt Sal. Das mit dem Hochseefischen geht wohl leider nicht zum "Schnäppchenpreis". Werde trotzdem mal meine Angel einpacken. Würde nur gerne wissen, ob es da Probleme beim Transfer gibt, bzw. ob es dort einer Lizens oder ähnlichem bedarf. 
Grüße Georg


----------



## Roosterfish (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kapverden - brauche alles an Infos!*

Frage doch einfach mal einen Fischer. Die verdienen sich gern etwas dazu und sind sicher bereit, Dich abends mal für einen erträglichen Preis zum Bottomfishing hinauszufahren.
Als Köder holst Du Dir dann am besten vorher Sardinen (port. sardinas), die Du gut und lange einsalzt, damit sie fest werden oder Tintenfische (port.: lula).
Einfach Grundblei und Haken dran und runter damit. Irgend etwas geht dann immer.

Roosterfish


----------



## GiantKiller (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kapverden - brauche alles an Infos!*



Lofotfisch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Danke zunächst mal für die informativen Antworten!!! Da die Frage aufkam auf welcher Insel ich verweile...  Mache einen Rundtripp, Start in Boa Vista, Sao Tiago, Fogo und zu guter letzt Sal. Das mit dem Hochseefischen geht wohl leider nicht zum "Schnäppchenpreis". Werde trotzdem mal meine Angel einpacken. Würde nur gerne wissen, ob es da Probleme beim Transfer gibt, bzw. ob es dort einer Lizens oder ähnlichem bedarf.
> Grüße Georg





Wende Dich mal an Martin Joswig.
Dieser hat ab sofort Boote auf den Kapverden ab 120 Euro im Programm.


----------



## mattes (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kapverden - brauche alles an Infos!*

Moin Giantkiller ! 
Das mit Martin Joswig hört sich ja nicht schlecht an . Was sollen das für Boote sein ?
Wenn die auf Sal liegen würde ich ja noch selber fahren , die Bänke östlich von Sal kenne ich .
Gruß Mattes


----------



## saily (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kapverden - brauche alles an Infos!*

Hi mattes,

solche Boote gibt es nicht. Auf jeden Fall gibt es kein
Big-Game-Boot das zum Marlinangeln zu diesen Konditionen
rausfährt. Schon allein deswegen nicht, weil diese mindestens
das Doppelte des genannten Preises an Diesel verfahren....

Es gibt aber auf Sal die von mir schon genannten Fischerboote.

Das ist für den Preis denkbar. Das sind kleine Holzboote mit Außenborder - die schleppen meist auf Wahoo (dort Sierra) oder fangen beim Bottomfishing was fürs Abendbrot! Natürlich geht da auch mal ein Gelbflossentun oder zur rechten Zeit ein Mahi Mahi ans Geschirr. 2007 hab ich gar mal ein Boot gesehen, dessen Besatzung  ungefähr 1 Stunde lang einen Hai erschlagen hat, bevor sie sich trauten ihn an Bord zu nehmen  - .... um das Gebiss an Touristen zu verkaufen...!

Ich kenne dort einen deutschen Auswanderer der mit so einem Boot dort seinen Lebensunterhalt bestreitet. Er nimmt dich auch für weniger als den genannten Preis mit raus. Bei Bedarf
schreib mir ne PN!

TL

saily


----------



## mattes (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kapverden - brauche alles an Infos!*

Hallo Saily ! Vielen Dank aber Sal kenne ich gut , fahre seit 1999 dorthin und kenne sehr viele Leute vor Ort . Ich habe mich bloß gewundert , das Martin Joswig Boote vermieten soll . Die Kapverden sind kein Gebiet für Anfänger erst recht nicht im Winter ( Passatwinde ) , da muß man schon etwas härter im Nehmen sein .
Gruß Mattes


----------



## brxssxnhxssxr (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kapverden - brauche alles an Infos!*

Ich will auch ganz kurz was dazu loswerden: Ab letztem Jahr ist es den Fischern,bei recht hohen Strafen,verboten,Touristen mitzunehmen.Vor allem auf Sal wird darauf geachtet.Mein Freund Aginaldo hat mit seinem Fischerboot dort als einziger Fischer eine "Sportfischer Lizens" Er ist unter 9915598 auf Sal zu erreichen.Dann ist noch Thomas(aus Berlin) mit seinem "Springbock",Tel9977070.Allerdings schon etwas teurer.
Wenn du vom Ufer aus angeln willst,nimm 2 stabile Ruten und ne 45er Mono und ein bischen 50lbs Stahl mit.Nachts kommen recht grosse Sargos und andere Grundfische,sowie kleine Haie sehr dicht ans Ufer.Sal hat einen Steg.Man muss sich halt nur überwinden mal ne Nacht hinzusetzen.Einfaches 120g Grundblei , 2Seitenarme und raus damit.Hol dir die Köder bei den Fischern. Frage nach "Ischka".Leg die Kavalas oder Oylargos bis zum angeln kühl,sonst sind sie später zu weich.Es lässt sich bei ablandigem Wind auch sehr gut mit ner Luftballon-Montage weiter draussen fischen.Wenn du noch was wissen willst,dann mail mir deine TelNr. Gruss und dicke Fische


----------



## ullsok (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kapverden - brauche alles an Infos!*

Hallo Leute,

ich verbringe meinen diesjährigen Sommer-Familien-Urlaub auf Sal, AI im RIU Hotel.

Natürlich würde ich dabei gerne auch ab und zu etwas Fischen gehen; hauptsächlich bin ich hierbei am Jiggen interessiert (eigenes Gerät ist vorhanden).

Könnt ihr mir hierzu Tips geben bzw. evtl. auch örtliche Anbieter empfehlen?|wavey:

Sind die hier im Board genannten Kontakte (Aginaldo, Thomas etc.) noch aktuell?

Ich dank Euch schon mal im voraus für die Unterstützung!#6


----------



## saily (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kapverden - brauche alles an Infos!*

Hi ullsok,

Sal ist inzwischen von allen kapverdischen Inseln die Schlechteste zum Angeln. Der Tourismus, die Hotels, die Massenbauten, die vielen Menschen deren Abfall ins Meer gelangt.... dennoch - woanders auf der Welt ist es noch viel schlechter!

War vor ca. 3 Mon dort - Thomas gibt es immer noch! Die Preise sind inzwischen aber höher - ich würde diese jedoch nicht bezahlen! Im Endeffekt wird er dich auch für weniger mitnehmen.... evtl. - je nach Finanzlage!

Verlass auf jeden Fall mal das Hotel und gehe oder fahre nach Santa Maria ins Restaurant "zum Fishermann". Frag nach dem Besitzer Uwe  - er weist dich ein in deine  Möglichkeiten - da bist du immer aktuell und bestens beraten - denn sein Bruder Thomas ist täglich draussen und fängt Fische für das Restaurant!

TL 

saily


----------



## nostradamus (24. Januar 2021)

Hi,
wollte das Thema mal nach oben holen.
Habt ihr erfahrungen bzgl. Boa vista?
danke


----------



## ullsok (27. Januar 2021)

Wenig Anbieter und relativ teuer. Fischen kann aber ganz gut sein.








						Home ⋆ Sampeifish
					

Il centro di pesca Sampeifish offre a tutti gli appassionati indimenticabili vacanze sull'isola di Boa Vista dove è possibile praticare Vertical Jigging...




					www.sampeifish.com


----------



## nostradamus (27. Januar 2021)

Danke dir. Schaue ich mir glwich mal genauer an! 
Warst du mit ihnen bereits unterwegs bzw. hast auf bv schon gefischt? 

Danke


----------



## ullsok (27. Januar 2021)

Ja, ist aber schon ein paar Jahre her und war nicht so weltbewegend.


----------



## nostradamus (27. Januar 2021)

Auf was hast du gefischt? Strand Boot, was hast du gefangen?
Massen an hammerhaien und zittonenhaie sind ja vorhanden


----------



## ullsok (28. Januar 2021)

Boot - Jigging - Amberjack
War in dem Riu Hotel am Flughafen, vom Ufer war es da nicht so gut - habe es aber auch nur mit Wobbler, Popper etc. versucht.


----------



## Andal (28. Januar 2021)

Ich habe in Ländern mit nicht wohlhabender Bevölkerung die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Einheimischen die besten Guides abgeben. Such dir so einen, überlasse ihm die Fänge und auch Angelzeug, welches er vermutlich nie wird kaufen können, weil es für ihn jeden Rahmen sprengt. Billiger kriegst du keinen guten Führer und du wirst einen Freund gewinnen!


----------



## nostradamus (28. Januar 2021)

Danke Ullsok
Da mit den Wobblern etc. hatte ich auch im Kopf. 
Ich finde die großen Riu Hotels nicht wirklich schön und daher haben wir auch das Royal Horizon gebucht. Die Lage und der Strand sind in meinen Augen überragend! Das wesentliche ist natürlich auch, dass man dort "recht sicher" und "gut" baden kann. In meinen Augen einer der chönsten Strände die ich bisher gesehen habe und ich kenne viele Strände! 

Andal
das habe ich bei meinem ersten Aufenthalt auch versucht und das war preislich ein Reinfall! Wir reden hier über eine Insel mit einer der größten Imobilienblasen der Welt. Die Bevölkerung ist arm und hat wenig zu essen, aber die Grundstückspreise spielen in der ersten Liga! 
Die Fischer wollen sich alles echt gut bezahlen lassen. Eine kurze überfahrt (Morgens absetzen und  mittags abholen) auf eine Insel (von dort kann man tiefere Wasser befischen), die wirklich nicht weit von der Hauptinsel entfernt war, wollten sie 120 Euro!!! 


​


----------



## Andal (28. Januar 2021)

Oha... ja dann!


----------



## ullsok (28. Januar 2021)

Irgendwo muss es jedenfalls auch einen Spot geben, wo man vom Ufer aus fangen kann 
Sampeifish


----------

